# Did I do the right thing?



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Well I decided that I will forever be a snowboarding addict (at least I hope so) and instead of renting and wasting 40 bucks a pop EACH time I think its better to just buy my own gear. 

So I started searching around. Def. wanted Rome bindings because everybody here loves them. I didnt want Targas yet because Im a nooby and I heard theyre better once you really know how to ride. So my search for the 390's began. Well, I hit up sierrasnowboards and JUST bought the White/Rust L/XL 2008 390's for :thumbsup: $114 shipped. Now I could be happy about nothing here but from what Ive seen that hella cheap. HOPEFULLY I did the right thing and HOPEFULLY my girlfriend doesnt kill me. ><


Anyways, so my search for a board and boot begins. Boots I WILL buy online but I first have to go to the shops and try them out. Im a size 13 sneaker but when I rented my boots were 14 and VERY comfortable. 

As for the board I was thinking the Rome Manual as its a free-ride board with a little "park" in it.  Its wide too which is GREAT for me. Sierra has it for 192! BUT, the bad part is im 220lb at 6'4 so I need a long board, ~161+ and theyre sold out of that size. 

Any opinions?


----------

